# July 1st is Canada Day



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you, Marie!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you, Marie!


You are welcome.  What do you Canadians do the celebrate? Do you do fireworks like we will be doing here this weekend?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks Maria. 
The little town we live in will have fireworks but we never go and watch them. Tomorrow we are going canoeing with our two dogs. We plan on having lots of fun. I’ll take photos


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> You are welcome.  What do you Canadians do the celebrate? Do you do fireworks like we will be doing here this weekend?


Oh yes, Marie, we usually attend a fireworks show, and some partake in partying, but for the most part we just revel in the day.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2020)

Have fun Aunt Marg and my fellow Canadians. I need to sleep. 
Goodnight


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

You, too, Keesha! Have fun canoeing!

Sleep tight and don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2020)

Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian friends!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

Thank you, SeaBreeze!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2020)

I wish we were more like Canada. I am not so proud of some things going on right now.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2020)

_Oh, and so not to leave anyone out.   _

Bonne fête!!!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2020)

*This was made during your 150th. But still.....





*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday Canada!

Brett Kissel | We Were That Song | Canada Day 2019


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm going to put up the flag in our patio area. I do that every July 1st. Thanks for the kind posts.


----------



## jujube (Jul 1, 2020)

Detroit and Windsor used to have a joint Freedom Festival with fireworks shot off barges in the Detroit River.  One year it was declared to be the world record fireworks display.....four hours of continuous fireworks.  It was beyond impressive.

We watched two hours of the fireworks from the top of a parking garage on the  river.  My ears rang for two weeks.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2020)

A great  day,    friends to the North!  ....


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2020)

Wow! Every July 1st, I think of an ESL high school student I tutored many years ago. Her family was from Pakistan, and they arrived in Toronto on this day which bore so much significance for them. She wrote an essay about that day. It reminds me how fortunate I am to be a Canadian.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you to all for the additional Canada Day wishes!


----------



## Treacle (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you, Treacle!


----------



## peppermint (Jul 1, 2020)

I didn't even know that Canada had a July  1st....Canada Day....

Have a great July 1st Canada Day....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you, Peppermint!


----------



## DaveA (Jul 1, 2020)

A happy day to all of you above the border. 

 Sadly,  I suppose that it's not a happy day for your dogs. ☹  Hopefully yours, Keesha, will be a bit happier out on the lake without the fireworks.

Ours will be cringing in a couple of more days, on the 4th, poor things.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2020)

I love the Canadian National Anthem, which I have heard a number of times, on the TV, over the years.

Happy celebration of your country,  to all of our friends in Canada!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I love the Canadian National Anthem, which I have heard a number of times, on the TV, over the years.
> 
> Happy celebration of your country,  to all of our friends in Canada!


Thanks Kaila - and all who wished us a Happy Canada Day  
 Once it's dark, we'll be hearing fireworks, for certain.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you Dave and Kaila, for the Canada Day wishes!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone. It was a fabulous day and we went canoeing as planned. It was a day to remember . 
Even our dogs loved it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Lovely pictures!

Happy Canada Day to you and your hubby, Keesha!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Lovely pictures!
> 
> Happy Canada Day to you and your hubby, Keesha!


Thank you.
You too. 
 It was wonderful. There are more pics in my ‘kayaking and canoeing’ thread. A blue heron and white swan.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thank you.
> You too.
> It was wonderful. There are more pics in my ‘kayaking and canoeing’ thread. A blue heron and white swan.


Will definitely be dropping-in to have a peek!


----------



## DaveA (Jul 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Thanks everyone. It was a fabulous day and we went canoeing as planned. It was a day to remember .
> Even our dogs loved it.
> View attachment 111853View attachment 111854View attachment 111855View attachment 111856


My idea of a perfect day. Reminds me of a couple of trips we made, down the Saco River in Maine.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 1, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I love the Canadian National Anthem, which I have heard a number of times, on the TV, over the years.
> 
> Happy celebration of your country,  to all of our friends in Canada!


That makes two of us, Kaila. I love that anthem as well.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2020)

DaveA said:


> That makes two of us, Kaila. I love that anthem as well.



I could hear it playing in my head, for hours, right after I had posted that!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I love the Canadian National Anthem, which I have heard a number of times, on the TV, over the years.



... and some beautiful pictures  in this video also


----------

